# Tajima sai help



## Shannel2596 (May 3, 2018)

Hi ,

I posted earlier but I got no reply. Does
Anyone know anything about the tajima sai? In terms of quality and how it compares to the other more expensive tajima models?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Please explain what does it mean "tajima sai"
Post pictures !


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Tajima Sai is a compact machine, meaning it won't be able to do heavy stuff Such as leather. I would like to know what you would like to monogram, because from my point of view, tajima sai is a home machine, not a commercial machine(meaning no more than 10 hours a day). With a max speed of 800 spm, i would recommend running it at 600spm.
Also check where it's parts are being made. Tajima regular machine parts are being made in japan, but it's being assembled in china( according to my tech). I don't know the case of Tajima Sai. If the parts are being made in china, Don't get the machine.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. I haven't seen the machine but after reading some information it sounds like a hobby machine - not a money-making machine. It can't handle big/heavy items. Its less than half the weight of a NEO (without the stand). You need a solid machine to withstand hours of heavy movement.

If you want a light machine to play with to see if you like embroidery it might be fine. 

If you need a light machine to travel to shows where you plan to do small jobs (add names) while taking order requests for larger jobs you'll do on a bigger machine at home that might work.

Either way I would compare the cost to buying a used NEO and check out the Brother PR machines 

I watched one video about the machine and I thought it was funny how in the opening sequence the machine was stored on a light shelf along with other knick-knacks. I get that the video designer was trying to create an image of how small/ light and easy this machine is and how you can easily store it when not in use but to me that translated into a saying that the machine is for hobby use and it won't be able to do much.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

By comparing with the models produced by Tajima , SAI is a joke !!
Look to an professional model !


----------



## Pixie272 (Oct 24, 2019)

I love how all these people who have never seen a Tajima Sai in person, much less used one are knocking it as a hobby machine. I mean, the first replier didn't even know what is was! So professional and helpful, guys!

I've been embroidering professionally for 20 years. I've used home machines at home and multi head machines in the shop. I got tired of being my own boss, and sold it all. I found I missed not having a machine, so I looked for a small machine and bought the Sai. I'm a professional, so instead of making judgements about a machine I've never seen, I went to my dealer and trialed his.

It was brand new on the market, and I bought one of the first ones. I've had it over 18 months now, and it still runs well. It is, in fact an entry level commercial machine, and nothing to be ashamed of if you're starting out. Not everyone has the financing to buy a multi head machine at first.
It has a metal frame and weighs 80 pounds, so it's not the lightweight that people are trying to make it out to be. I did have some issues at first because I had it on a lighter table, but moving it to a heavier table solved them. I've run it for several hours at a time, although I do run it at the 500 spm speed. It runs just fine on the 800 spm, but I'm sidework only these days, so I don't need the speed.

Also, anyone who is running their machine more than 10 hours a day needs to take a look at their life-work balance. Go home, see the family, have dinner and get some sleep!


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

Pixie272 said:


> I love how all these people who have never seen a Tajima Sai in person, much less used one are knocking it as a hobby machine. I mean, the first replier didn't even know what is was! So professional and helpful, guys!
> 
> I've been embroidering professionally for 20 years. I've used home machines at home and multi head machines in the shop. I got tired of being my own boss, and sold it all. I found I missed not having a machine, so I looked for a small machine and bought the Sai. I'm a professional, so instead of making judgements about a machine I've never seen, I went to my dealer and trialed his.
> 
> ...


Pixie2--spot on! I've been around the SAI since it came on the scene. No, its not a full blown machine like the NEO up to the TMBR. Its what it is-a machine that is portable. Its designed to compete with the Brother PR series machines and the SWF MA6.Whoever said the NEO was a good machine is correct. Be aware the TEJT and the TEJTII (both Neos) have a couple f parts that are getting hard to find. Just an FYI


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

Pixie and Luke, thank you for your posts!
I have an aging Tajima NEO and a Janome MB4. I would like to replace the MB4 with another machine that can do caps. It's a workhorse but it's limited. 

I'm going between a new TMBP-SC1501 or the Sai. While I love the idea of a new NEO, I'm really low on space and don't really want to spend the extra money. The biggest drawback I can see on the SAI, is that it doesn't use the Tajima hoops like the MB4.

Have either of you used the SAI for caps? 
Do either of you happen to know if the MB4 hoops will fit the SAI? They look exactly the same in the pics but can't find any measurements. 

Any other comments would be appreciated.


----------

